# Adding Power Trim/Tilt to 2015 Yamaha 40 hp 4 stroke



## mlilley (Feb 10, 2020)

All,
I just learned a valuable lesson about buying a boat remotely. I assumed it had power trim/tilt, and come to find out, it doesn't (It does have all the wiring etc). It is a high hour motor already (1300 hrs), and I am debating on adding one. Any suggestions on where to find a used unit, or any aftermarket options to consider? I am hesitant to put to much into it as the motor is already a higher hour unit, though it does seem to run great. I am also wondering if it may be better to just repower and see if I can get anything for this. I am sharing the boat with my father-in-law, and based on his past experiences running the Texas shallows, it seems the power unit is a huge convenience. I would appreciate any thoughts or advice.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Bob’s tilt and jack. Best of both worlds and if you repower later, no need for tnt so you’ll save a little there and also have the break away feature of the motor still


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Ebay is good place to search for new/used units. FB Marketplace is another. Like anything used, its a gamble.
Perhaps look into something like a Bobs tilt and trim unit OR similar.




mlilley said:


> All,
> I just learned a valuable lesson about buying a boat remotely. I assumed it had power trim/tilt, and come to find out, it doesn't (It does have all the wiring etc). It is a high hour motor already (1300 hrs), and I am debating on adding one. Any suggestions on where to find a used unit, or any aftermarket options to consider? I am hesitant to put to much into it as the motor is already a higher hour unit, though it does seem to run great. I am also wondering if it may be better to just repower and see if I can get anything for this. I am sharing the boat with my father-in-law, and based on his past experiences running the Texas shallows, it seems the power unit is a huge convenience. I would appreciate any thoughts or advice.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If nobody else will say it, 1,300 hours is not high.


----------

